# [OT] Che tempi tristi...

## shogun_panda

http://hungrylinux.blogspot.com/2005/06/vomit.html

E' una cosa tristissima...Dov'e' finito il rispetto delle liberta' individuali?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao gente!

EDIT: Ho tolto il riferimento a qualche ministro come richiesto da randomaze

----------

## z3n0

ho appena ricevuto la stessa mail dal CasertaGlug che è ospitato su autistici..

è davvero una vergogna. io cmq penso che si possa citare aruba, xkè nel contratto dovrebbe esserci scritto che l'utente deve essere avvisato su ogni azione..

spero prendano una posizione, xkè senno quest'atteggiamento verrà usato da tutti i provider!

----------

## Peach

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> io cmq penso che si possa citare aruba, xkè nel contratto dovrebbe esserci scritto che l'utente deve essere avvisato su ogni azione..

 

ok dovrebbe.. ma c'è?

i contratti dovrebbero essere letti di solito, specie se si ha a che fare con associazioni che sono a rischio per motivi legali, politici e via dicendo.

----------

## randomaze

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> [IMHO]

 

Due possibilità:

Sparisce quell'IMHO e nel qual caso si può fare una discussione sulle libertà digitali evitando di sconfinare in critiche gratuite alla politica.

L'IMHO rimane e il thread viene chiuso.

----------

## Giepi

beh secondo me il problema di tanto scalpore non esiste... a patto che

Si siano limitati a mettere sotto osservazione quella mail, solo quella mail, e con motivato motivo

Che si sia accesso ai webserver solo alle forze dell' ordine con mandato.

Se ci sono entrati un motivo ci sarà stato, ci dev'essere libertà di indagine, a patto di rispettare i diritti fondamentali dell'uomo. eh

Se, mettiamo caso, era la mail di un gruppo di anarchici che preparava attentati (METTIAMO CASO!) e quelli hanno avuto un paio di soffiate, se ne stanno con le mani in mano perchè hanno paura a mettere le mani su un server? Ovviamente tutti gli altri utenti non dovrebbero esserne nemmeno toccati.

Per 10 sospetti non si può controllare 1.000, e neppure 100, e manco 20.

Per quanto riguarda la notifica... "Attenzione: questa email è stata messa sotto controllo, per piacere continuate a parlare dei vostri affari loschi" -.-

Solo che qual'è il vero problema?

"Chi Controllerà i Controllori?"

Chi ci dice che la polizia si atterrà al suo dovere?

Poichè io non mi sento in una repubblica per le banane, mi sento di dargli un pò di fiducia, e comunque la polizia italiana non si è mai dimostrata una polizia politica, eh! E poi abbiamo i classici metodi per protestare contro abusi.

La situazione non mi sembra poi così grave.

Se poi aruba fa accedere i propri dati a società commerciali e altro... è da denuncia, eh!

----------

## lavish

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Se poi aruba fa accedere i propri dati a società commerciali e altro... è da denuncia, eh!

 

è già da denuncia nel momento in cui ti prendono per il culo "abbiamo staccato la spina" o qualche idiozia del genere!

----------

## 5p4wN

questo è quello che mi hanno detto quelli di autistici 

 *Quote:*   

> =========================================
> 
> ARUBA-POSTALE 1 / PRIVACY 0
> 
> Comunicazione urgente Autistici/Inventati
> ...

 

ora giudicate voi per me sono dei bastardi...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Che si sia accesso ai webserver solo alle forze dell' ordine con mandato.

 

Fammi capire, se ti mettono in galera per le tue idee politiche, purché siano dei veri agenti di polizia a farlo, e con tutti i crismi giuridici, allora é tutto a posto ?

 *Quote:*   

> Se ci sono entrati un motivo ci sarà stato

 

infatti ! E basta difendere anche queste sgualdrine: se in 10 giorni hanno violentato due ragazze, a milano e a bologna, é perché se la sono cercata !

 *Quote:*   

> ci dev'essere libertà di indagine, a patto di rispettare i diritti fondamentali dell'uomo

 

giuro che non é spirito di polemica... ma ancora ho da capire dove finisce il mio diritto fondamentale alla libertà d'espressione, e dove comincia il loro diritto alla libertà d'indagine

 *Quote:*   

> Se, mettiamo caso, era la mail di un gruppo di anarchici che preparava attentati (METTIAMO CASO!) e quelli hanno avuto un paio di soffiate

 

ti ricordo che, a partire da piazza fontana, fino ad arrivare all'italicus, e passando dalla stazione di bologna, ogni indagine stragista ha individuato immediatamente i colpevoli tra le frange anarchiche. Ricordo, pero', anche, che immancabilemente i responsabili degl'attentati sono stati poi riconosciuti - storicamente - tra le frange di estrema destra al soldo dei cosidetti "servizi deviati" (e ancora mi domando "deviati da chi ?" Mai che lo si possa domandare, questo !). Inutile ora ricordare anche che il Sig-. Zorzi, autore materiale dell'attentato di piazza Fontana é oggi un moderno e fortunato imprenditore del Sol Levante, e che Giuseppe Pinelli, anarchico, é stato ucciso nei locali della questura di milano, e che Valpreda é morto qualche hanno fa, in tempo per non sentire che, dopo trent'anni, i veri responsabili della strage l'hanno definitivamente fatta franca, a tal punto che lo Stato, che ha messo la bomba, oggi chiede ai parenti delle vittime, di pagare le spese processuali.

 *Quote:*   

> Solo che qual'è il vero problema?
> 
> "Chi Controllerà i Controllori?"

 

Ecco una domanda che non puo' avere risposta  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> e comunque la polizia italiana non si è mai dimostrata una polizia politica, eh!

 

eccenzion fatta, ovviamente, per quella che si chiama proprio "Polizia Politica"

 *Quote:*   

> La situazione non mi sembra poi così grave.

 

l'ho già scritto, e lo riscrivo: "ai tempi del fascismo, non credevo di vivere ai tempi del fascismo"

Coda

----------

## RollsAppleTree

mah ... che porcata ....

Cmq IMHO lo sbaglio è stato non tanto quello di procedere con le indagini, quanto quello di non aver avvisato il sito ospitato da quel server a collaborare.

Malgrado si voglia dare la massima privacy agli utenti di un sito, se la Polizia postale (o chi per lei ) avesse spiegato al webmaster (o moderatore o comunque al responsabile di autistici) il motivo della loro azione, forse sarebbero stati loro stessi a fornire alla polizia ciò che gli serviva per continuare l'indagine, evitando di creare casini e malcontenti (senza parlare dell'occhio storto che avrò ogni volta che vedr un esponente delle forze dell'ordine) tra gli utenti di Internet in Italia, e magari agevolandoli nel lavoro (se le mail di stò tizio sono criptate con un algoritmo decente ne dovranno perdere di tempo per leggere il testo in chiaro !!!)

Questo atteggiamento di "FORZA BRUTA" è da biuasimare, non quello di aver dato inizio alle indagini.

cmq ... ... ... io ne capisco meno di niente di queste cose legali, ma so solo che se avessero fatto qualcosa del genere con un sito mio mi sarei INC****TO da morire ....

mah .... che porcata ...

----------

## dappiu

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> beh secondo me il problema di tanto scalpore non esiste... a patto che
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Quoto.

----------

## federico

Sono del tutto daccordo col pensiero di codadilupo ed aggiungo che spesso e volentieri si procede per nomi che suonano strani, notizie raccontate o raccolte da amici di amici e compagnia bella. Autistici in generale e' sempre stato un dominio con contenuto un po' scomodo (vedi anche il caso http://www.ecn.org/index.php), e cercheranno il modo di farli fuori, e poi sui giornali apparira' "banda di sapientoni informatici sgominata dalle implacabili e ignoranti forze dell'ordine: pensavano per conto loro"

pS: cosa e' successo del sito crocenera http://www.filiarmonici.org/crocenera.html

ed un mirror http://web.archive.org/web/20041020053714/http://www.filiarmonici.org/crocenera.html

Ma poi, se volevano beccare degli anarchici, c'era bisogno di cercarli sul web? Non bastava fare un giro per milano, dove alcuni luoghi di ritrovo sono noti? E' che e' piu' facile prendere le informazioni rubandole, piuttosto che sbattersi per ottenerle.

----------

## SilverXXX

Scusate la domanda cretina, ma di cosa trattava quel sito?

Tornando al tema della libertà, è facile parlare quando degli attentatori NON hanno seppellito dei tuoi parenti sotto alle macereie di due torri. Detto questo, l'azione giusta era contattare il webmaster, non il provider. Al massimo si doveva andare dal provider se il webmaster si rifutava di fornire i dati (cosa che in caso di mandato, è illegale).

Per il resto sono dell'idea che cavilliamo sulle solite c@zz@te, quando c'è gente che muore di fame, di malattie che basterebbe poco per curare, o bambini che vengono sfruttato. IMHO, ovviamente.

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Tornando al tema della libertà, è facile parlare quando degli attentatori NON hanno seppellito dei tuoi parenti sotto alle macereie di due torri.

 

Cosa centrano le torri con un sito sotto controllo?

----------

## SilverXXX

Problemi terroristi, bombe, attentati et similia.

----------

## codadilupo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda cretina, ma di cosa trattava quel sito?

 

La domanda, visti alcuni interventi, é nient'affatto cretina: Era (é?) un sito di corrente anarchica, e come tale ha come principale argomento la libertà. Se poi vai ai link che ti ha indicato federico, puoi leggere in homepage un banner che recita "per un mondo senza carceri". Fai tu  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tornando al tema della libertà, è facile parlare quando degli attentatori NON hanno seppellito dei tuoi parenti sotto alle macereie di due torri.

 

invece di quotare federico, ti chiedo: mi stai dicendo che ANCHE dietro le torri gemelle ci sta una matrice anarchica ???? OH MY GOD ! (l'ho detta in inglese, perché era piu' a tema): ma é da Sacco e Vanzetti che gl'americani hanno smesso di rompere i coglioni agl'anarchici ! Gl'e' andata malissimo, quella volta, e non ci riprovano piu'. Comincio a sospettare che dev'e'sserci una spiegazione genetica, se qui in italia continuiamo sempre con queste puttanate, ancora dopo piu' di trent'anni ! Ah, a proposito: ieri ho perso il tesserino del tram, o almeno credevo: ora sono convinto che me l'abbiano fottuto gl'anarchici !

 *Quote:*   

> Per il resto sono dell'idea che cavilliamo sulle solite c@zz@te, quando c'è gente che muore di fame, di malattie che basterebbe poco per curare, o bambini che vengono sfruttato. IMHO, ovviamente.

 

1) Quando hai risolto i problemi del cibo, del vestirsi e del riprodurti cominci ad occuparti di problemi di diversa natura, come la libertà. Non muori di fame, se non sei libero, ma muori lo stesso. E' meno peggio ?

2) Le malattie sono parte del mercato: E' piu' vantaggioso curarti, piu' tosto che guarirti, ed é per questo che non siamo piu' in grado di debellare malattie, ma ci riduciamo a cronicizzarle, ovvero, ci rassegnamo a conviverci.

3) Se mi vieni a dire che sono gl'anarchici a sfruttare i bambini nel terzo mondo, giuro che espatrio.

Coda

----------

## SilverXXX

No, aspetta coda, io non intendevo che dietro le torri c'erano degli anarchici, ma che dopo eventi simili la preoccupazione sia salita (e chi ci ha perso dei parenti e/o amici sia giustamente molto incazzato) è normale.

Sul punto due sono pienamente d'accordo e (temo) sia solo quello, il problema; per il terzo, ovviamente gli anarchici non c'entrano proprio niente.

Sul primo invece, penso che piuttosto che preoccuparci sempre dei problemi delle nostre libertà minori che vengono violate, ci si dovrebbe preoccupare dei problemi che ha la maggior parte (o quasi) della popolazione; diritto alla vita prima, poi pensiero, parola, etc.

Tutto qua.

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> ci si dovrebbe preoccupare dei problemi che ha la maggior parte (o quasi) della popolazione; diritto alla vita prima, poi pensiero, parola, etc.

 

Vero, se Martin Luther King si fosse stato zitto probabilmente sarebbe morto di vecchiaia  :Rolling Eyes: 

E quel poveraccio di Mandela? Chissá quanti malanni si é preso nei decenni passati in carcere....

----------

## SilverXXX

Non sto dicendo che la privacy non sia importante, ma che ci sono cose che lo sono MOLTO di più e nessuno ne sa niente, tutto qua (es. in cina i dati del lavoro minorile sono diventati segreto di stato un pò di tempo fa )

E cmq loro si battevano per la libertà dei neri e la parità dei diritti non per un pò di privacy in più

----------

## codadilupo

Non c'e' solo la privacy in gioco, in questo caso. C'e' il diritto alla libertà d'espressione, visto che il sito é stato oscurato.

Io credo che i cinesi abbiano piu' problemi di noi, e gli zairoti probabilmente ancor di piu'. Questo non significa che, siccome ormai abbiamo risolto i primi tre problemi (mangiare, coprirsi, figliare) ci si possa permettere di non risolvere i successivi. Anche perché il rischio é di tornare a dover risolvere i primi, se non ci diamo una mossa sui secondi.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non sto dicendo che la privacy non sia importante, ma che ci sono cose che lo sono MOLTO di più e nessuno ne sa niente, tutto qua (es. in cina i dati del lavoro minorile sono diventati segreto di stato un pò di tempo fa )
> 
> E cmq loro si battevano per la libertà dei neri e la parità dei diritti non per un pò di privacy in più

 

Loro hanno parlato per difendere qualcosa, senza preoccuparsi della salute. Fai caso al fatto che ho quotato una frase particolare del tuo discorso.

I dati del lavoro minorile in cina sono segreto di stato? Beh non mi sembra l'unico problema con i diritti umani che ha la Cina. E, tra gli altri problemi c'é la censura, la manifesta avversione governativa verso la libertá di pensiero che porta, immancabilmente, a spiare le persone. Ed ecco che siamo nuovamente alla privacy.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Wow!

Ho letto con piacere il 3d.

Si dovrà combattere, perchè queste cose non succedano...

Io vorrei ricordare chi, a causa di un blog, ha perso la vita, Zuhir al-Yahiyawi

E farne bandiera, affinchè si possa, con questi mezzi che ora abbiamo a disposizione, fare in modo che tutta la merda possa finalmente venire a galla... (scusate il francesismo)

Jesus_Was_Rasta

----------

## federico

Una cosa, vi siete accorti che da un po' di tempo a questo parte ormai tendiamo tutti a vedere terrorismo da tutte le parti e terroristi dietro ogni angolo? Eppure senco me c'erano pure prima e nessuno ci aveva mai fatto caso  :Smile: 

E' solo una considerazione che mi e' sovvenuta leggendo questi post, e mi ha fatto quasi sorridere, siamo fatti proprio strani noialtri..

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *federico wrote:*   

> Una cosa, vi siete accorti che da un po' di tempo a questo parte ormai tendiamo tutti a vedere terrorismo da tutte le parti e terroristi dietro ogni angolo? Eppure senco me c'erano pure prima e nessuno ci aveva mai fatto caso 
> 
> E' solo una considerazione che mi e' sovvenuta leggendo questi post, e mi ha fatto quasi sorridere, siamo fatti proprio strani noialtri..

 

Quoto.

Ma non so ancora se è perché ora cominciamo ad esserne coscienti che queste forme di terrorismo esistono, o perché i media (e per media intendo internet, forum e blog, non certo la tv e i giornali...) ne riportano ogni giorno di più.

L'importante è parlarne, rompere i maroni, non mollare.

Gli ignavi vanno all'inferno...  :Wink: 

----------

## dappiu

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa centrano le torri con un sito sotto controllo?

 

Cosa centra un elogio all'anarchia sul forum di Gentoo?

----------

## randomaze

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Cosa centrano le torri con un sito sotto controllo? 
> 
> Cosa centra un elogio all'anarchia sul forum di Gentoo?

 

Il thread vorrebbe parlare di attacchi alla privacy.

L'elogio all'anarchia non lo ho visto, semmai c'é stata una "difesa dell'anarchia" da parte di codadilupo il quale non ha mai nascosto le sue posizioni. Su Piazza Fontana e l'Italicus aimé non ha detto nulla che non sia noto (e non lo dico io ma lo dicono gli atti dell'inchiesta) anche se, dal punto di vista giudiziario, il signor Zorzi é risultato innocente e i parenti delle vittime condannati a pagare le spese processuali.

In ogni caso se il thread da fastidio, e noi mod non ce ne siamo accorti lo chiudiamo senza problemi. Eventualmente anche con un pm del quale non verrà divulgato l'autore (certo, la privacy é garantita a meno che qualcuno non stia controllando le mie comunicazioni  :Laughing:  )

Cercando di riportare il thread sui giusti binari faccio notare che nella "giustizia reale" quando una persona viene indagata per un qualsivoglia motivo gli viene segnalato con un "avviso di garanzia". Non a caso si chiama così.

Nella "giustizia virtuale" (in questo caso) evidentemente le garanzie non esistono, infatti le persone del sito sono venute a conoscenza dell'essere indagati ben un anno dopo l'avvenuta messa in opera dei controlli e degli sniffer.

A prescindere dalle finalità dell'indagine e dalle idee degli indagati la cosa, onestamente mi irrita alquanto.

----------

## codadilupo

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Cosa centrano le torri con un sito sotto controllo? 
> 
> Cosa centra un elogio all'anarchia sul forum di Gentoo?

 

Quale elogio dell'anarchia ? Io ho solo visto giepi accusare gl'anarchici di praticare uno sport particolarissimo: il "lancio della bomba stragista". E ho visto te quotarlo. Non mi sembra un elogio dell'anarchia, questo: mi sembra piu' tosto un gregge ben addestrato a pensare che gl'anarchici mettono le bombe. E non ti sto nemmeno a ripetere che ti sbagli, e della grossa: se non lo capisci da solo, c'e' ben poca speranza che qualcuno possa spiegartelo. 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Quale elogio dell'anarchia ?

 

Possiamo mettere da parte questa storia e proseguire sulla privacy?

Altrimenti la soluzione é la chiusura del thread. E mannaggia a me che non lo ho fatto nel momento in cui é stato aperto. E per la privacy problemi vostri, che siate anarchici, o quello che preferite.

----------

## SilverXXX

Prima di continuare, vorrei dire una cosa: per me il discorso fatto da coda prima: il problema è risolto da noi -> il problema è sparito, per me è sbagliato.

Quindi, i primi tre bisogni come diceva lui (mangiare, coprirsi, figliare) per me NON sono risolti. MA non ho la presunzione che tutti la pensino come me, ovviamente.

EDIT: quello che hanno fatto, rimane cmq un problema, sia chiaro

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Tornando al tema della libertà, è facile parlare quando degli attentatori NON hanno seppellito dei tuoi parenti sotto alle macereie di due torri. Detto questo, l'azione giusta era contattare il webmaster, non il provider. Al massimo si doveva andare dal provider se il webmaster si rifutava di fornire i dati (cosa che in caso di mandato, è illegale).
> 
> Per il resto sono dell'idea che cavilliamo sulle solite c@zz@te, quando c'è gente che muore di fame, di malattie che basterebbe poco per curare, o bambini che vengono sfruttato. IMHO, ovviamente.

 

Odio le persone che parlano così.... (senza offesa)

Disgraziatamente (o per fortuna) non si vive in un mondo di valori assoluti; tutte le cose hanno un peso e meritano attenzione a seconda di diversi fattori...

Che fatti del genere succedano oggi italia è di una gravità immane, e tutte le torri di questo mondo che caschino non possono cambiare questa considerazione. 

Per la storia poi dei problemi primari che dovrebbero passare avanti a quelli secondari ti prego di fermarti a considerare questo fatto:

La società è una cosa complessa (maledettamente complessa) che si regge su un mucchio di fattori, alcuni primari e molti secondari.

Del resto basta guardare una piccola parte della nostra società (il mercato economico) per capire come un tassello di vitale importanza si fondi su fattori del tutto secondari (la fiducia del consumatore su cui si regge la borsa). Il venir meno di questi fattori causa il crollo della struttura che si poggia su di essi. Nello specifico la perdita dei diritti di privacy e di tutela del cittadino nega il background fondamentale su cui si possa spiegare la crescita sociale ed economica (la cosiddetta "tranquillità sociale".... mentre il controllo eccessivo crea "stress sociale" imho).

Da quanto detto ne consegue ovviamente che il soddisfacimento di molti bisogni primari (tipo il posto di lavoro) dipendono il larga parte da delle strutture sociali (tipo il mercato) che si basano su un grandissimo numero di fattori che tu consideri secondari....

Il fatto è che nasce prima l'uovo o la gallina?

Mi sento infine di quotare tutto quello che ha detto Codadilupo finora

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Per la storia poi dei problemi primari che dovrebbero passare avanti a quelli secondari ti prego di fermarti a considerare questo fatto:
> 
> La società è una cosa complessa (maledettamente complessa) che si regge su un mucchio di fattori, alcuni primari e molti secondari.

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Possiamo mettere da parte questa storia e proseguire sulla privacy?
> 
> Altrimenti la soluzione é la chiusura del thread.

 

----------

